

A place to create, distribute and consume RESTful APIs. What do you think? - fosk
http://thefosk.posterous.com/a-place-to-create-distribute-and-consume-rest-0

======
steverb
Looks interesting. We're doing something similar for internal development.

My only question is how well does the suto generating of client libraries
work?

